# Multiple countries of origin



## cdaidaho (Aug 11, 2016)

Hey there!

We are getting our shirts from Bella Canvas. The problem with doing an inside printed label is that many of these shirts, even the same colors, may come from 3-4 different countries of origin.

My question is: Would it be legal to print something like, "Made in China, India, Norway or Sweden"? That way we don't have to setup a separate screen for every country of origin and every size?

This has been the biggest pickle, trying to figure out how to properly label our shirts without adding so many steps that our shirts don't actually get to the sales floor 

Andy


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

No.

If you could take that shortcut, so could Bella. And in effect, all labels would say: "Made on Planet Earth," at least until Bezos sets up the slave labor camps on Mars ...

On some shirts (like Next Level) you can tear off the brand half of the tag while leaving the size, fabric, and origin part. 

Personally, I don't think customers care about labels, other than tearing them out. So why essentially double your labor to add a feature no one cares about? But opinions vary on this, so ...


----------



## Yahmed2 (Dec 11, 2017)

No one will probably check and but it illegal to claim a country of origin if it's not true.


----------

